# I hate it when...



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Pax is smoking up until the second that they get into my vehicle. 
I could still smell that crap the next day. 

What do you hate? 

Go


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Paxthat decide it's okay to spray their smell goods in the car. Worse yet, when it's an uberpool and they choose to dose like half the bottle.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Walking turd factories.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax is smoking up until the second that they get into my vehicle.
> I could still smell that crap the next day.
> 
> What do you hate?
> ...


LOWER RATES MEANS MORE MONEY !

NO NEED TO TIP !



Bpr2 said:


> Paxthat decide it's okay to spray their smell goods in the car. Worse yet, when it's an uberpool and they choose to dose like half the bottle.


To mask the smell of cats !


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

I hate you...


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

passengers try and tip.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax is smoking up until the second that they get into my vehicle.
> I could still smell that crap the next day.
> 
> What do you hate?
> ...


...when I pickup a visiting pax from Los Angeles who kicks back in my supremely detailed and air-conditioned SUV, stocked with complimentary water n' snacks, then proceeds to brag all the way to the rental car place about how he use to be an Uber driver, but now makes much more money with Uber Eats, then doesn't bother to tip even one-dollar.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> ...when I pickup a visiting pax from Los Angeles who kicks back in my supremely detailed and air-conditioned SUV, stocked with complimentary water n' snacks, then proceeds to brag all the way to the rental car place about how he use to be an Uber driver, but now makes much more money with Uber Eats, then doesn't bother to tip even one-dollar.


I hate it when uber drivers offer water and snacks


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I hate it when uber drivers offer water and snacks


lol


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Why the F$&% would anybody need water anyway? What are we driving in the Mojave desert???

"Sir/Mam, would you like a bottle of water"? "I am afraid you are going to pass out before we get to our destination." "Three freakin miles down the road ! ! ! !


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> "Three freakin miles down the road ! ! ! !


"Would you like those snacks and water for here or to go? Oh we're here. I guess it's to go"


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Driving to a nice suburban neighborhood with the hope that you will pick up a airport ride or better, only to turn a corner and realize you are ending up in the one lousy apartment complex in the whole town.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hate it when I get an X or regular lyft call and once they see that I drive an SUV, they call and ask how many people I can take.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hate it when I get an X or regular lyft call and once they see that I drive an SUV, they call and ask how many people I can take.


It's a good indicator for cancel?


----------



## crookedhalo (Mar 15, 2016)

Stop slamming my ****ing doors!!! For the love of god it's a ford not a god damn Sherman tank you god damn half wits!!! Oh and no I don't have an auxiliary cord


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

I am generally tolerant of tobacco smoke. It really does not bother me. (I gave up smoking myself in 1998.) It does, however, for whatever the reason, bother the customers. Thus, I do not like it when someone drags in the smell so that the subsequent customers can downrate me.

I hate it when customers use my AUX cord to blast rap, disco, Taylor Swift, Gwen Stefani, Beyoncé or play opera. It has gotten to the point that when the customer asks for it, I state that the condition for rendering said AUX cord is that there be no rap, disco or opera played on my stereo.


----------



## Uberdriverlasvegas (May 3, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Why the F$&% would anybody need water anyway? What are we driving in the Mojave desert???
> 
> "Sir/Mam, would you like a bottle of water"? "I am afraid you are going to pass out before we get to our destination." "Three freakin miles down the road ! ! ! !


Um&#8230;its interesting why some of you chose to poke fun at my setup as opposed to commenting on why one of our own didn't bother to leave a tip after bragging about how much money he makes with Uber Eats.

Yes, I offer bottled water n' snacks and keep my SUV nice and cold for my passengers. I drive in a heavy tourist area of Las Vegas and do fairly well on tips due to my setup and 5-star customer service. One lady once tipped me $20 just for keep my SUV ice cold on a really hot day&#8230;make fun of that!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i hate it when- female pax start rubbing my shoulders during the trip and sitting next to them is passed out husband/bf.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

If it works for you by all means continue. My point simply was, as far as I am concerned it definitely would not work in this market. The fact is that when Uber begin many of us did do just that we had snacks we had water we had gum we had chargers. After the rate cuts and more rate cuts and more annoyances by Uber it's just not worth it


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hate it when I get an X or regular lyft call and once they see that I drive an SUV, they call and ask how many people I can take.


If it's for Uber tell them they can fit 6 or how ever many your SUV can hold, complete trip, and request fair review. Ride had more than 4. Lyft apparently won't do this, but Uber has no issue with it.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

Chauffeur_James said:


> If it's for Uber tell them they can fit 6 or how ever many your SUV can hold, complete trip, and request fair review. Ride had more than 4. Lyft apparently won't do this, but Uber has no issue with it.


Why not negotiate a tip upfront for the extra passengers before the trip is even started. I generally don't like tips but this kind of thing is exactly what they are for. Why give Uber a cut of the tip for extra service.


----------



## Chauffeur_James (Dec 12, 2014)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why not negotiate a tip upfront for the extra passengers before the trip is even started. I generally don't like tips but this kind of thing is exactly what they are for. Why give Uber a cut of the tip for extra service.


Because if they were going to tip you they wouldn't have been cheap in the first place and ordered an XL


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> Why not negotiate a tip upfront for the extra passengers before the trip is even started. I generally don't like tips but this kind of thing is exactly what they are for. Why give Uber a cut of the tip for extra service.





Chauffeur_James said:


> Because if they were going to tip you they wouldn't have been cheap in the first place and ordered an XL


It's a good idea but James is exactly right. They are trying to take advantage and get an even cheaper ride.

I've arrived at pickups where my pax are with other friends who also ordered an X. They see me and are like "cancel yours. we all fit in here"
These chumps aren't going to tip.


----------



## dbla (Dec 19, 2016)

When I open the app and all I see is white


----------



## Dutch-Ub (Mar 1, 2016)

.. when first pax sits upfront, says there are two more... 2 min... 3.. 4.. 5.. minutes.. second pax takes a seat.. 1 min.. 2.., first pax gets annoyed, gets out to go fetch the third... Now the third gets in, but the first guy is missing. Wtf!

Or.. i call pax to tell them i'm just around the corner because their street is closed for traffic.. get some lame voicemail in a foreign language, app doesn't say i've arrived, so no cancellation fee for me. Great.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Uberfunitis said:


> passengers try and tip.


The East German Troll Judge gives you a 2.1 for having a costume, but your landing was pathetic.

Only thing that routinely bugs me is getting hailed to a really busy area downtown where there are bars everywhere, people all over the sidewalk, Ubers fighting for parking space and the pax just stays in the dang bar waiting on me to arrive.

If you're going to hail an Uber into that mess, pick your lazy worthless rump off the barstool, say goodbye to your crappy friends, and walk your butt a half a block away from the congestion so I can pick you up without fighting the crowd and other confused pax waiting on their rides.

I always thank the good ones who do that, or are out near the street and looking for me.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

swingset said:


> The East German Troll Judge gives you a 2.1 for having a costume, but your landing was pathetic.
> 
> Only thing that routinely bugs me is getting hailed to a really busy area downtown where there are bars everywhere, people all over the sidewalk, Ubers fighting for parking space and the pax just stays in the dang bar waiting on me to arrive.
> 
> ...


Especially during surge. Get your but in and let's get the F outa here!

Another "I hate it when". You drive to customer location and they pop out the door with a couple of pieces of luggage. You get out smiling. Put the luggage in the trunk.......get in, feeling positive. Swipe for destination. GREYHOUND BUS STATION. $3.00 fare.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

I had a pax tonight that *whistled* to every song on the radio. OMG! I had no idea that bothered me so much. They got 1☆ even though the rest of the ride was fine.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

.....Everything???

Today's "I hate it when" was I hate it when I get stuck in Silverlake Hills at prime Saturday Surge time after giving a 1.5 mile ride, when it takes me 30+ minutes to get out of Silverlake through the hideous winding traffic-filled streets. Waste of 40 minutes.

I will make a point of never driving near or around Silverlake again, and if for some reason I drive a passenger to a destination in Silverlake, I am going off-line and driving at least 4 miles in any direction to get the hell away from that vortex of frustration.

Also, I hate it when I give a ride to a cheap, stingy, and selfish pax. 

Oh wait - I guess I should simply say I hate it when.......my life.


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

I hate it when Pax says hey you got change for $100 ? no? ohh well I'll tip through the app then and ZERO TIP if you're not going to tip don't tip !
Not need to go FULL ******nozzle


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Nobo said:


> I hate it when Pax says hey you got change for $100 ? no? ohh well I'll tip through the app then and ZERO TIP if you're not going to tip don't tip !
> Not need to go FULL ******nozzle


I posted this in another thread about tips, because it happened to me with the would-be $100 tipper who needs change.

If pax asks if you have change for $100 for a tip, CALL that bluff!
Say, "Why, yes I do!" Obviously, you have less than $10 in your wallet, but it's change, and the pax doesn't know that!
Pull out your wallet, but don't open it. As you pull it out, look sternly at the pax, as if you're waiting for them to get their wallet/purse out.

Pax will make an excuse.. "Oh snap, I left my wallet/purse at home! Maybe I'll catch you again next time, and I'll make up for it!"


Also, for the $20 tippers who want change and really DO have a $20 bill, say you only have $5 cash because it's been a rough/slow day. MOST of the time, pax will just give me the $20 bill.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

....when pax eat in my car without asking, even if they don't make a mess. It's just plain rude. I don't down rate them unless there is a mess, but still.

If someone asks if they can eat, which only happened like once, generally I will permit it. But to me it's the principle.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

...pax blame the app for their stupidity. You know how to snapchat, facebook, twitter, instagram, etc. but don't know how to place your PIN on the rider app?

And then you laugh like everything is okay. I hate you. Get out of my car, please.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax is smoking up until the second that they get into my vehicle.
> I could still smell that crap the next day.
> 
> What do you hate?
> ...


Just yell out to them............Sorry, but i don't take smokers then cancel .


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

I hate sitting in a surge zone for 10 minutes...

*...WITH NO PINGS!*


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I hate sitting in a surge zone for 10 minutes...
> 
> *...WITH NO PINGS!*


Oh I usually get a ping in that situation....10 minutes away and well outside the surge zone!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> I hate sitting in a surge zone for 10 minutes...
> 
> *...WITH NO PINGS!*





MadTownUberD said:


> Oh I usually get a ping in that situation....10 minutes away and well outside the surge zone!


Or you that 3.2x ping. SCORE!!!

Then you see it's only 1.2 miles away.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> ...when I pickup a visiting pax from Los Angeles who kicks back in my supremely detailed and air-conditioned SUV, stocked with complimentary water n' snacks, then proceeds to brag all the way to the rental car place about how he use to be an Uber driver, but now makes much more money with Uber Eats, then doesn't bother to tip even one-dollar.


Complimentary water and snacks......why oh why?!?

I hate it when pax climb in car through one door. Like it's the only entry/exit point. At busy streets I can understand using the one door but I'm in a phqin empty parking lot, a dead end street 2 in the morn, a cuddle sac in suburbia....like WTF? How many kick marks I get from pax sliding in and out which puts unnecessary wear and tear. I always try to find location to pickup and drop off where the most doors can be utilized. Yet they want to enter and exit that one door.

One time I was dropping off 4 pax at a cuddle sac biz. I told the pax right behind me that there is no cars behind and to use the door. She ask me why? I just politely asked her to use the door. She still asked me why. I asked her again, " can u please use the door?"....she asked again why and just proceeded to slide her fat ass over to the other side and said I want to get out this side. Easy 1 star.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

freddieman said:


> Complimentary water and snacks......why oh why?!?
> 
> I hate it when pax climb in car through one door. Like it's the only entry/exit point. At busy streets I can understand using the one door but I'm in a phqin empty parking lot, a dead end street 2 in the morn, a cuddle sac in suburbia....like WTF? How many kick marks I get from pax sliding in and out which puts unnecessary wear and tear. I always try to find location to pickup and drop off where the most doors can be utilized. Yet they want to enter and exit that one door.
> 
> One time I was dropping off 4 pax at a cuddle sac biz. I told the pax right behind me that there is no cars behind and to use the door. She ask me why? I just politely asked her to use the door. She still asked me why. I asked her again, " can u please use the door?"....she asked again why and just proceeded to slide her fat ass over to the other side and said I want to get out this side. Easy 1 star.


Lmao.

I was trying to figure out what the heck a cuddle sac is. Sounded sexual.

It's cul-de-sac


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Lmao.
> 
> I was trying to figure out what the heck a cuddle sac is. Sounded sexual.
> 
> It's cul-de-sac


Lol


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I hate it when:

I'm relaxing on my couch and I check the app and its surging so I have to turn it on, and I get a ping right away so I have to throw my shoes on and dash out the door. 

When drunk Pax ask me if this is the best ride I've ever had. Thinks: no! Says: its definitely in the top 10 

Getting the great conversation badge and wondering who the heck thought that?

When my tire pressure warning light goes on at 1:45 am 

When a bird s h i t s on my car.

When the city sprinklers are on and the road is wet and my car is/was clean 

Girls in short mini skirts and who might leave a clam print 

Any ping to a gym 

I could go on for days....


----------



## Elmo Burrito (Feb 3, 2017)

When a pax gives me a tip. Then proceeds to give me a 3* or 4* rating!


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

When i get to the pickup point and it's a downtown location where I have ZERO chance of stopping without impeding traffic and getting honked at. When it happens if the passenger isn't literally opening the door and hopping in exactly when I stop, then I just leave and cancel.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Elmo Burrito said:


> When a pax gives me a tip. Then proceeds to give me a 3* or 4* rating!


I'd much rather get a tip and a shit rating rather than the opposite (5-stars, a "Great Conversation!" Badge, and no GD tip). I'm in this for the money, not the badges. Badges don't pay my mortgage. Come to think of it, neither does driving for Uber....

my life.....just...my life...


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I hate it when:
> 
> I'm relaxing on my couch and I check the app and its surging so I have to turn it on, and I get a ping right away so I have to throw my shoes on and dash out the door.
> 
> ...


They said clam print. ROFL!



Cableguynoe said:


> Pax is smoking up until the second that they get into my vehicle.
> I could still smell that crap the next day.
> 
> What do you hate?
> ...


PAX did that yesterday. It was 100 degrees, but that crap will not get in my interior. No AC for him windows down for most of the trip. Made him sweat for being an inconsiderate dumbass. I let him know too that the windows were going down because of him smoking just before getting into my vehicle.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

...also, when pax complain about high prices for their ride as if I had the ability to adjust their pricing.


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

When pax (always college kids) order an UberX and try to fit 4 people in the back seat and hope I don’t notice. Then, after being told I can only take 4 people in my sedan, use the “C’mon bro, we’re only going down the street” rebuttal. You would think these kids could grasp the concept of risk vs reward with they’re fancy 6-figure/year college educations. Hand me a $20 cash tip and I might bend the rules for you if I didn’t see any cops on the way to the pickup location.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> Oh I usually get a ping in that situation....10 minutes away and well outside the surge zone!


Ever notice how when you're in the middle of a surge zone you constantly get non-surge pings that are 14 minutes away, but when there's no surge where you are but there is a raging high surge 14 minutes away you get nothing from it?

Another thing I hate is minimum fare base rate trips. I don't take many base rate trips but occasionally when the pickup is only a short distance in the direction I'm heading I will take one. But when I get a minimum fare trip that pays me $2.16 it pisses me off to no end and reminds me why I don't often take these.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

AllGold said:


> Ever notice how when you're in the middle of a surge zone you constantly get non-surge pings that are 14 minutes away, but when there's no surge where you are but there is a raging high surge 14 minutes away you get nothing from it?
> 
> Another thing I hate is minimum fare base rate trips. I don't take many base rate trips but occasionally when the pickup is only a short distance in the direction I'm heading I will take one. But when I get a minimum fare trip that pays me $2.16 it pisses me off to no end and reminds me why I don't often take these.


I think the easiest explanation for this is: the pax don't want to pay those prices (during a surge) so they wait for it to subside until pulling the trigger. I find the best way to "trap" pax into paying surge prices is to drive in the early morning when they are trying to get to the airport on time. Even at surge prices we are still cheaper than a taxi, so they're trapped!


----------



## ScoBound (Jul 22, 2017)

I hate it when I'm one ride away from finishing Quest, tired and just wanna go home then get garbage like this.


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

Used to wait on passengers when they left an anchor in my car.

Now I just happily smile, "No problem I can wait, I'll be parked right over there."
Wait for them to enter the store or whatever, complete trip, drive to the back of the building, throw all their crap in the dumpster (don't want to litter).

"THANKS MAN 5 STARS!" lol


----------



## Graham_DC (Apr 17, 2016)

I don't want pax to sit next to me. If it's four of them one of them can sit up front, three or less they can get in the back.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> Used to wait on passengers when they left an anchor in my car.
> 
> Now I just happily smile, "No problem I can wait, I'll be parked right over there."
> Wait for them to enter the store or whatever, complete trip, drive to the back of the building, throw all their crap in the dumpster (don't want to litter).
> ...


How in the world do you not get reported for this behavior?


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> How in the world do you not get reported for this behavior?


I suspect he's stretching the truth. If not, he's a dick. I get it that these forums are a place to vent, but many posters here have seriously bad attitudes toward passengers. And it just seems to me that if you loath your customers so much you need to find another line of work.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

When they open the window without asking.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

unPat said:


> When they open the window without asking.


Yup. Always have my windows "locked" with the master switch.


----------



## MattMo81 (Oct 26, 2016)

I hate it when pax in the front seat unbuckle their seatbelt around the block from the destination causing an annoying beeping sound until they get out of the car.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> ...when I pickup a visiting pax from Los Angeles who kicks back in my supremely detailed and air-conditioned SUV, stocked with complimentary water n' snacks, then proceeds to brag all the way to the rental car place about how he use to be an Uber driver, but now makes much more money with Uber Eats, then doesn't bother to tip even one-dollar.


I hate it when I read about Uber drivers providing water and snacks!



Cableguynoe said:


> Pax is smoking up until the second that they get into my vehicle.
> I could still smell that crap the next day.
> 
> What do you hate?
> ...


I hate it when I spend way too much time on uberpeople.net!


----------



## flyntflossy10 (Jun 2, 2017)

When the pax is a few feet away and they continue to look up and down at there phone trying decipher the oh so difficult alphabet to see whether or not the plate matches with you as a their driver


----------



## UberUber81 (Jul 21, 2016)

I've had multiple reports of missing items in the car. The passengers will spam call you until it won't connect anymore like 20-30 times. 
I never talk to the passenger, and I always respond to the e-mails with, "checked my car, couldn't find anything like that." or "maybe they are confused with another driver they took that day, I didn't see XYZ item." 

Uber could give a shit, and neither should you. 

**** IT IS VERY IMPORTANT TO MAKE SURE YOUR VOICE MAIL DOESN'T GIVE OUT YOUR PHONE NUMBER BECAUSE YOU DIDN'T SETUP YOUR VOICEMAIL***

Your phone number is masked, but if it goes to voicemail and the annoying lady says "xxx-xxx-xxxx is not available, please leave a message".

My voicemail on my uber phone is just background noise.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Julescase said:


> I'd much rather get a tip and a shit rating rather than the opposite (5-stars, a "Great Conversation!" Badge, and no GD tip). I'm in this for the money, not the badges. Badges don't pay my mortgage. Come to think of it, neither does driving for Uber....
> 
> my life.....just...my life...


If bad ratings didn't mean deactivation, I'd be inclined to agree. If all pax gave a 4 star and a tip you'd be fired in a week.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> Why the F$&% would anybody need water anyway? What are we driving in the Mojave desert???
> 
> "Sir/Mam, would you like a bottle of water"? "I am afraid you are going to pass out before we get to our destination." "Three freakin miles down the road ! ! ! !


Its also risky to offer snacks. Passengers can claim a snack from your car made them sick. If they are hungry or thirsty they should have picked up water and a snack before the ride!!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I hate it when...
Pax: "Sorry, but this is a really short ride. Hope you don't mind."
Me: "Not at all. I don't mind making $3 on this min fare trip."  "But, I'll bet you paid $12-15 for this trip."
Silence.


----------



## Judy2017 (Aug 17, 2017)

Uberdriverlasvegas said:


> Um&#8230;its interesting why some of you chose to poke fun at my setup as opposed to commenting on why one of our own didn't bother to leave a tip after bragging about how much money he makes with Uber Eats.
> 
> Yes, I offer bottled water n' snacks and keep my SUV nice and cold for my passengers. I drive in a heavy tourist area of Las Vegas and do fairly well on tips due to my setup and 5-star customer service. One lady once tipped me $20 just for keep my SUV ice cold on a really hot day&#8230;make fun of that!


I actually do not have water or snacks but often get both cash and in app tips!!!


----------



## R James (Apr 25, 2017)

UberUber81 said:


> I've had multiple reports of missing items in the car. The passengers will spam call you until it won't connect anymore like 20-30 times.
> I never talk to the passenger, and I always respond to the e-mails with, "checked my car, couldn't find anything like that." or "maybe they are confused with another driver they took that day, I didn't see XYZ item."
> 
> Uber could give a shit, and neither should you.
> ...


Not to belabor this point, but if YOU (or one of your loved ones) were a passenger and accidentally left your wallet, keys, whatever in the car (yes, accidents happen to everyone from time to time) would you want the driver to toss them in a dumpster and then lie to you when you called or texted? Just saying that there's some merit to the golden rule ...


----------



## UberAntMakingPeanuts (Aug 20, 2017)

I hate it when...

A pax silently farts and I unexpectedly eat it. Oh the awkward moment after.

Drunk young sh*s blasting g*y a*s music and singing to it. I totally destroyed my aux.

Drivers not letting you through while your lane is gonna end and you are almost gonna crash.

Not getting enough sleep on a high surge day and not knowing if I should risk it. But I cannot go back to sleep.

Having to p*ss or sh*t at 3 in the morning.

Smelling body odor or cooking oil from the pax.

Gaining weight from sitting long in my car and looking like a f**king hippo.

Being stuck in traffic.

Not having the correct pin point on the map and pax give you attitude like you are the incompetent person.

Getting deactivated for a week for a stupid a*s Petty a*s reason.

Waiting an hour at the airport to get a short trip.

Hitting a huge pothole.

Getting hit on by a drunk person.

Sitting at taco Bell for 30 minutes so the pax can order from the dollar menu.

Getting a f**king ticket from the cop. There goes everything I made today. Oh you will remove my $120 two point speeding ticket for a $250 no point ticket? What a f**king deal thank you very f**king much!!!


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax is smoking up until the second that they get into my vehicle.
> I could still smell that crap the next day.
> 
> What do you hate?
> ...


I hate it when I have looked everywhere, and still cannot find my favorite Rakos approved, neon pink g-string!


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

R James said:


> Not to belabor this point, but if YOU (or one of your loved ones) were a passenger and accidentally left your wallet, keys, whatever in the car (yes, accidents happen to everyone from time to time) would you want the driver to toss them in a dumpster and then lie to you when you called or texted? Just saying that there's some merit to the golden rule ...


Tossed a set of keys out the window about a month ago for the first time. Felt so liberating. People should be more responsible with their things. When the ride is over, so is my commitment to them.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

flyntflossy10 said:


> When the pax is a few feet away and they continue to look up and down at there phone trying decipher the oh so difficult alphabet to see whether or not the plate matches with you as a their driver


I drove away one time and cancelled when a couple was pulling that crap on me. Look at my plate look at me waving hi to them then looking back at the plate again. Then they huddled up by the phone to make sure again, all while I was double parked. Cancel bye. No wait wait. Deuces


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

Plato said:


> Tossed a set of keys out the window about a month ago for the first time. Felt so liberating. People should be more responsible with their things. When the ride is over, so is my commitment to them.


Had a min fare ride, no tip, pickup was wrong. Guy left his keys. I thought about returning them, guy calls and is rude. Guess who's keys went in my trash?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Had a min fare ride, no tip, pickup was wrong. Guy left his keys. I thought about returning them, guy calls and is rude. Guess who's keys went in my trash?


I love you! Will you marry me?


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Pax is smoking up until the second that they get into my vehicle.
> I could still smell that crap the next day.
> 
> What do you hate?
> ...


Herpes


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> I love you! Will you marry me?


Definitely. Only if we have uber drivers bring all our guest to and fro the wedding.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Hate:

1) The backseat driver luddite who is ignorant about realtime map data.

2) The suitcase that you will soon learn isnt actually going to the airport now.

3) The 3 guys who still wear 1990s business suits going 4 blocks thru a gridlocked downtown who have never, ever, even thought about tipping.

4) Damn it all to hell, its a grocery store.

5) No, your 12 year old son cant ride alone with me to school so u can bang the garbage man or discuss how Woke u are on the tele or whatever u are doing in there.

6) The Pool and Line ride discerning critics, mad at the world (as your rating will soon confirm) that they cant afford a normal ride.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Uberchampion said:


> Herpes


Ah yes... the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

sthriftybroke said:


> Definitely. Only if we have uber drivers bring all our guest to and fro the wedding.


Yes, of course, and we will have many babies who grow up to be DA BESSSST Uber drivers ever!


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

...i pick up people with suitcases and they aren't going to the airport, bus, or train station.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

upyouruber said:


> I hate it when I have looked everywhere, and still cannot find my favorite Rakos approved, neon pink g-string!


In a pinch...these will work...8>)

Rakos


----------



## sthriftybroke (Aug 23, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Yes, of course, and we will have many babies who grow up to be DA BESSSST Uber drivers ever!


We will need at least one or two to work at the Corp level so they can pay for our nursing homes. Cause our driver kids sure won't be able to, and it's not like we will have the money saved up.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

E


Rakos said:


> In a pinch...these will work...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 170684


Spank your own monkey young man


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Saltyoldman said:


> E
> Spank your own monkey young man


Seems like some days lately...

I have more time...

To do just that...8>O

May go drive Fantasy Fest...

Hoping to god I don't see THAT!

Rakos


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Rakos said:


> In a pinch...these will work...8>)
> 
> Rakos
> View attachment 170684


I hate it when I shop on Rakos.com!


----------



## Plato (Sep 25, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> Herpes


On Tuesday, a friend overshared and told me and another friend that she gets genital warts.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> Herpes


The gift that keeps giving.


----------

